# Rohloff und Pfadfinder



## Endurance (3. Januar 2004)

Hi,

fahre bis jetzt ein Faunus Endurance mit Rohloff Speedhub. Aufgrund des größeren Federweges und ein paar anderer Kleinigkeiten bin ich am überlegen, ob daß Pfadfinder das Bike meiner Wahl sein könnte. Natürlich möchte ich meine Rohloff weiterhin benutzern =>
Ist das Pfadfinder "Rohloff kompatibel"; gibt es eine "Halterung" für die Drehmomentabstützung (OEM2)? Beim Faunus hat mir mein Radhändler eine entsprechende Abstützung gedreht. 

Evtl. helfen mir schon ein paar genauere Bilder mit Maßen des Pfadfinder Hinterbaus (Scheibenbremsseite) weiter.

Bilder Rohloff + Endurance (JavaScript):
http://www.paradies-welten.de/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/index.htm

Ciao


----------



## AnthonyXIV (5. Januar 2004)

@ Endurance, 

die Kombination von Rohloff Nabe und Bergwerk Pfadfinder paßt ohne Probleme. Wichtig bei Rohloff ist die Achsbreite von 135mm. 

Bei einem Viergelenker ist die Montage nur mit Kettenspanner und Drehmomentabstützung (falls Scheibenbremse) möglich. Diese muß man sich nicht selbstbauen, sondern die gibts bei Rohloff zu kaufen. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Kombination sehr sinnvoll... und werde sie mit Sicherheit auch mal probefahren.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus.

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (5. Januar 2004)

*****
Bei einem Viergelenker ist die Montage nur mit Kettenspanner und Drehmomentabstützung (falls Scheibenbremse) möglich. Diese muß man sich nicht selbstbauen, sondern die gibts bei Rohloff zu kaufen. 
*****

Ist mir bekannt, ich fahre ja das Faunus mit der Speedhub. Aber eben genau wegen dieser Erfahrung (Aufgrund des "Fachwerkhinterbaus" paßte keine von Rohloff lieferbare Drehmomentabstützung),  frage ich ja, ob Ihr dieses bei dem Pfadfinder berücksichtigt habt.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Januar 2004)

@ Endurance, 

ob eine Rohloff Nabe in ein Pfadfinder paßt kann ich Dir leider noch nicht sagen, denn das haben wir noch nicht probiert. Trotzdem verstehe ich dein Problem mit dem Fachwerkhinterbau immer noch nicht, denn beim LSD Tandem, das ebenfalls mit Rohloff ausgestattet ist, ist dies Problem nicht aufgetreten. Wir mußten lediglich den speziellen Adapter für die Gustav M Scheibenbremse verwenden. 
Sobald ich neues über die o. g. Kombination weiß, poste ich es hier.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus.

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Endurance (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

genau diese Kombination wollte ich auch (Gustl+Endurance+Rohloff). Wenn Du denn Hinterbau von der Seite betrachtest (siehe meinen oben geposteten Link), siehst Du daß zwischen den beiden Schrauben der Scheibenbremsaufnahme ein Teil des "Fachwerkes" liegt (bei der oberen Schraube). D.h. die direkte Linie zwischen den beiden Schraubenaufnahmen ist verbaut. Aus diesem Grund paßt der Speedbone eben nicht auf die Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Falls es mittlerweile einen passenden Speedbone gibt laß es mich wissen.

thx


----------



## Djenß (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich fahre ein Gemini mit der Rohloffs und Scheibenbremse. Wenn man einen neuen Rahmen bestellt, kann man die Ausfallenden speziell für die Nabe ordern. Diese sind dann wesentlich länger und die Nabe kann sich über die OEM-Platte mit einem Nocken abstützen.
Man braucht dann keine weiteren Schrauben oder die Drehmomentenstütze lösen. Ich denke, das ist bei allen Modellen möglich. 

Djenß


----------



## Endurance (18. Januar 2004)

@Djenß:
Gemini==Eingelenker zumindest sieht daß so auf der HP aus. D.h. falls es Ausfallenden für das  Gemini gibt muß es noch keine für das Pfadfinder oder Faunus geben.

>Diese sind dann wesentlich länger und ...
Länger normalerweise um die Kette zu spannen. Das würde aber nur bei HT Sinn machen, da bei Fullys sich die "Kettenlänge" ändert. Passt an Deinem Ausfallende auch noch ein Kettenspanner?

Ciao


----------



## Djenß (20. Januar 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> @Djenß:
> Gemini==Eingelenker zumindest sieht daß so auf der HP aus. D.h. falls es Ausfallenden für das  Gemini gibt muß es noch keine für das Pfadfinder oder Faunus geben.
> 
> >Diese sind dann wesentlich länger und ...
> ...



Hi Endurance

also ich habe mir das Pfadfinder mal auf der HP angeschaut. Also für die Rohloff muß das Ausfallende nur auf der Scheibenbremsseite länger sein. Auf der Kettenseite wird der Kettenspanner am Schaltauge befestigt. Ich denke, das müßte auch am Pfadfinder klappen. Zumindest wäre es eine Anfrage bei Bergwerk wert.

Bis denne


----------



## Endurance (20. Januar 2004)

> >von Djenß:
> >Zumindest wäre es eine Anfrage bei Bergwerk wert.



Versuch ich hier doch!?   



> >Bisheriges Statement Bergwerk (AnthonyXIV):
> >ob eine Rohloff Nabe in ein Pfadfinder paßt kann ich Dir leider noch nicht sagen, denn das haben wir noch nicht probiert



Mein Händler versucht parallel aber auch etwas heraus zu bekommen, bisher Fehlanzeige (das seine Anfrage rausging habe ich selbst gesehen)... 

Nichstdestotrotz habe ich den Pathfinder in Schwarz/Beige Matt bestellt. Irgendwie werd' ich die Rohloff schon dran kriegen - hat beim Endurance ja auch geklappt. Und wenn ich mich wieder an meine Schultage mit Feile in der Hand zurückerinnern muß (ich krieg schon noch eine Halterung zusammen - irgendwie).


----------



## Endurance (5. März 2004)

Letze Info die ich nun habe:
Das Pfadfinderausfallende ist identisch zum Faunus Endurance ==>
Gustav M Speedbone paß dann auf keinen Fall
Ob die Standard Speedbones passen weiß ich noch nicht (AnthonyXIV hast Du in der Zwischenzeit die Antwort?).

Da aber A.Ende gleich ist paßt zumindest meine alte selbgebastelte Lösung.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. März 2004)

Hi @ all, 

das Pfadfinder ist zu 100% mit Rohloff fahrbar! 135 mm Achsbreite sind in Verbindung mit Speedbone und Kettenspanner passend.
Das Pfadfinder hat denselben Hinterbau wie ein Faunus. Wir verwenden allerdings einen größeren Rohrdurchmesser.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (15. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:


> Verbindung mit Speedbone und Kettenspanner passend.



Da ich am Pfadfinder keine Gustl mehr fahren werde => standard Speedbone bestellt. Wenn's nicht passt geht die Rechnung an Dich   

Und noch ein verstärktes Lob für Deine nun zahlreicheren Beträge


----------



## Endurance (28. März 2004)

Hi,

wie befürchtet paßt es eben NICHT. Genau die von mir beschriebene Stelle führt dazu, daß der Speedbone nicht ohne Nachbearbeitung (Feile) montiert werden kann.

Siehe Details auch unter:

http://www.paradies-welten.de/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. März 2004)

@ Endurance, 

finde ich allerdings sehr merkwürdig, denn ich habe extra das Rohloff Laufrad in meinen Pfadfinder eingebaut und da gings ohne Probleme. Etwas fummelig wars schon, aber OHNE Feile! 
Wieviel musste denn weggenommen werden??


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. März 2004)

@ Endurance, 

ach ja... Lob zu Deiner Seite und dem guten Fahrbericht!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## CrunchRyder (29. März 2004)

@ endurance: schönes bike  wie schwer isses denn (so wies auf deiner seite zu sehen is) ?


----------



## Endurance (29. März 2004)

@Anthony: 
ca. 0,5mm (wie auf Homepage beschrieben). Evtl. hätte es mit roher Gewalt einbaubar sein können, dies hätte aber zumindest den Lack am Rahmen ruiniert.

@CrunchRyder:
Gewicht (hüstel): ca. 17KG (komplett: also mit Pedale, etc. => eben fahrbereit) deswegen ist auch keine 5th in Stahlfeder drangekommen, sonst hätte ich mit ja gleich einen HardcoreFR aufbauen können. Touren so um 2-3 Stunden mit gemäßigtem Tempo und ein paar Singletraileinlagen gehen so noch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. März 2004)

Uhhh, 17 kg! Ist ja krass. Leg nen Kilo drauf, und du hast ein WC-taugliches Downhillbike.


----------



## Endurance (29. März 2004)

> Leg nen Kilo drauf, und du hast ein WC-taugliches Downhillbike.



Klar, der Unterschied ist ja eigentlich auch nur der Rahmen + Dämpfer.

Einen leichten FR Rahmen kriegst Du für 500-1000gr mehr. Dämpfer nochmals 500-1000gr mehr. Macht 1-2 KG Mehrgewicht für "Hardcore FR bzw. Downhill".

Aber 19KG wären nun wirklich zu schwer für Touren. Eigentlich war 16KG mein oberes Limit wurde aber wegen UST Bereifung und der Saint auf 17KG erhöht...

Ziel war Dauerhaltbarkeit, muß für kurze (1-3h) Touren taugen, leichte FR Einlagen sollte das Rad auch aushalten.


----------



## donkanallie (18. April 2004)

hi endurance,
hab den rohloff/pfadfinderbeitrag gelesen...
fahr auch speedhub und wollt mir n "passenden" fully rahmen zulegen...

hast du dein alten noch, oder gibst du uhn gar nich her?

grüßle (is mal ne anfrage auf gut glück)

und viel spaß mitm pfadfinder...


----------



## Endurance (18. April 2004)

> hast du dein alten noch, oder gibst du uhn gar nich her?



PM wäre zwar besser - aber egal. Habe ein Komplettrad mit dem Rahmen aufgebaut (standard: XT2004, LX, etc, Louise 2002 blah blah) und gestern verkauft. => fragst ein paar Wöchelchen zu spät


----------



## lagosirio (19. April 2004)

@ AnthonyXIV
Gibt es denn nun für alle Rahmen (speziell LSD) noch eine Rohloff-Option die den Einbau weiter vereinfacht?
Oder mach man es bei den Fullys generell ganz konventionell mit Speedbone etc? Z.B. "Ein Nocken an dem sich die OEM2-Platte abstützen kann" wie Djenss dass nannte?

Lagosirio


----------

